# Breadth Practice Questions Recommendation?



## Beej (Nov 5, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

Starting to get my resources together for the Spring 2016 Civil PE Exam.

What are some good practice exam/practice questions for the Civil PE AM?

Thank you,


----------



## John QPE (Nov 6, 2015)

Mikes, NCEES, Goswami


----------



## Patrick1441 PE (Nov 6, 2015)

I recommend going through the FE Civil Review Manual by Lindeburg. From my experience the level of difficulty on those problems is very much equivalent to those you will see on the AM session of the PE exam, even though it was written for the FE/EIT exam. When I went through the manual when I was reviewing for the FE I thought it was overkill but it actually helped me more four years later for the PE exam.


----------



## Beej (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks John.

I looked at Goswami and noticed there is a practice exam for Civil Breadth + Transportation that was recently published in 2015 so I will purchase this book. I saw an older breadth exam book from Goswami published in 2013, which I will probably get assuming most of the questions will still be relevant.

I noticed Mikes practice exam book was published in 2010. Still worth getting this book? I am planning to save the NCEES book to take a simulated exam once I get up to snuff on the morning section.

Would appreciate any other recommendation for the morning section.

Thanks


----------



## Beej (Nov 6, 2015)

I still have my FE review book from Lindburg so that is an option. Thanks Patrick.


----------



## John QPE (Nov 6, 2015)

Beej said:


> Thanks John.
> 
> I looked at Goswami and noticed there is a practice exam for Civil Breadth + Transportation that was recently published in 2015 so I will purchase this book. I saw an older breadth exam book from Goswami published in 2013, which I will probably get assuming most of the questions will still be relevant.
> 
> ...


If you're taking Transpo the 6MS is good as well.

Mike's is still relevant for the exam, and you can get that used for dirt cheap. A good review course is really your best option though if you can swing it.


----------



## Beej (Nov 6, 2015)

I just registered for the EET Breadth and Depth starting in Jan. I will consider getting Mikes.

Thanks.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 6, 2015)

Well done bj


----------



## P-E (Nov 6, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Well done bj


I'll take one of those.


----------



## John QPE (Nov 7, 2015)

Beej said:


> I just registered for the EET Breadth and Depth starting in Jan. I will consider getting Mikes.
> 
> Thanks.


Best decision you'll make ..... I wouldn't go too crazy with more practice problems. You're going to get plenty from EET.

We can help you with Transpo stuff too.


----------



## Beej (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks Matt and John. I tried to do a decent amount of research before picking a review course and I heard a lot about EET and also talking to Samir helped.

Thanks for your offer to help with Transpo. I work in aviation so I don't really do much highways and traffic. I borrowed the HCM from highway guys at work and it already looks confusing. Lol.


----------



## John QPE (Nov 9, 2015)

.........................................


----------



## ps96 (Nov 9, 2015)

In the same place as beej. Will sign up for the EET Civil breadth + Construction depth + Seismic soon. But just wondering if the older books are worth getting since NCEES standards have been updated.

Any input, study material, practice problems would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Patrick1441 PE (Nov 10, 2015)

ps96 said:


> Any input, study material, practice problems would be appreciated.


Make sure you buy each and every one of the NCEES standards if you'll be taking the Construction Depth exam.  The published year shouldn't be as important.  I brought older editions of ACI 318 and the Steel Manual to the most recent exam and didn't suffer for it.  At least 15% of the problems in the afternoon were simple look-up-the-answer problems that would have been impossible without the references handy (and tabbed out).  I shouldn't say which of the references I used the most, as that might violate the candidate agreement, but I don't regret purchasing or bringing any of them... except maybe the NDS, as I never did really learn how to use that reference enough for it to do any good.


----------



## ps96 (Nov 16, 2015)

Patrick1441 said:


> Make sure you buy each and every one of the NCEES standards if you'll be taking the Construction Depth exam.  The published year shouldn't be as important.  I brought older editions of ACI 318 and the Steel Manual to the most recent exam and didn't suffer for it.  At least 15% of the problems in the afternoon were simple look-up-the-answer problems that would have been impossible without the references handy (and tabbed out).  I shouldn't say which of the references I used the most, as that might violate the candidate agreement, but I don't regret purchasing or bringing any of them... except maybe the NDS, as I never did really learn how to use that reference enough for it to do any good.


Will do! 

Thanks Patrick1441


----------



## NYCProjectEngineer PE PMP (Dec 3, 2015)

Patrick1441 said:


> Make sure you buy each and every one of the NCEES standards if you'll be taking the Construction Depth exam.  The published year shouldn't be as important.  I brought older editions of ACI 318 and the Steel Manual to the most recent exam and didn't suffer for it.  At least 15% of the problems in the afternoon were simple look-up-the-answer problems that would have been impossible without the references handy (and tabbed out).  I shouldn't say which of the references I used the most, as that might violate the candidate agreement, but I don't regret purchasing or bringing any of them... except maybe the NDS, as I never did really learn how to use that reference enough for it to do any good.


I second this. There is very little practice material for wood design/NDS unless you buy structural PE practice exams.


----------



## Spaghetti_PE (Jul 14, 2016)

I enjoyed the PE Prepared breadth exams:

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=dp_byline_sr_book_1?ie=UTF8&amp;text=PE+Prepared%2C+LLC&amp;search-alias=books&amp;field-author=PE+Prepared%2C+LLC&amp;sort=relevancerank


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 14, 2016)

Spaghetti_PE said:


> I enjoyed the PE Prepared breadth exams:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=dp_byline_sr_book_1?ie=UTF8&amp;text=PE+Prepared%2C+LLC&amp;search-alias=books&amp;field-author=PE+Prepared%2C+LLC&amp;sort=relevancerank


Hmmm...  I didn't know about these.  Looks like, per Amazon, they just came out 4 days ago?  I wish the Amazon listing had more details or even showed a few sample pages.


----------



## John QPE (Jul 27, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> Hmmm...  I didn't know about these.  Looks like, per Amazon, they just came out 4 days ago?  I wish the Amazon listing had more details or even showed a few sample pages.


LOL cos that's a quasi spam/vendor post ....


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 27, 2016)

Did someone say "spam?"


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 27, 2016)

John QPE said:


> LOL cos that's a quasi spam/vendor post ....


I suspected that (that's why I made the 4 day old comment).  Still curious if these are any good.


----------



## Adamf (Aug 4, 2016)

I am thinking of buying them sometime next month...I will update you once I do so


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 25, 2016)

Looks like the Version A has a 'Look Inside' now, allowing you to view a handful of problems.  At cursory glance, it looks like it has potential.  https://www.amazon.com/Civil-PE-Practice-Exam-Breadth/dp/1534889345/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1472108109&amp;sr=1-1


----------

